# What to do now, how to ask for help



## RockBottom (Jun 9, 2009)

Long story short, I've had awful 'IBS' for 2-3 years. Mainly D, sometimes C, lots of ab. pain and just full-body affecting nausea. Been to the doctor, gotten lots of tests done (too many to list) tried elimination diets, eliminating stress, etc. Problems still exist and my doctor last suggested learning to cope with it. I've tried some (I guess cognitive?) techniques for relaxation and getting yourself to calm down when you are sick/anxious/sad...but I have not felt any sort of relief from deep breathing or finger tapping or other things they said. I'm feeling like my entire life is slipping away and though it's something I did not want to try, I do think I need the help of an anti-depressant and anxiety pill. I feel so ashamed even typing it out but I'm at such a loss on what to do with my life or how to cope with everything. I hate feeling so sad and hopeless all the time and then anxious and nervous when I have to go out and do something. So what do I do now? Is there a medication that works for both anxiety and depression? How do I approach this with my doctor? I feel if I had to talk to her in person I would just cry. It is so hard to ask for help but I think I do need it.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

t


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Hi Rock, there is no shame in asking for help. That's always the first step to healing, so I say good for you for having the courage to reach out. There are a lot of medications for anxiety and depression that may even help your IBS symptoms, so perhaps that might be a way to approach your doctor about antidepressants. I'm surprised your doctor did not recommend something for you, but she may not realize your level of despair, so just let her know how overwhelmed you feel. If you cry, so be it. It is not the worst thing that can happen. Many of us feel defeated when we can't control our body. It's embarrassing, and it's frustrating. I would also encourage you to find a therapist who can help you through this difficult time. Therapy saved me, so I am a believer in its benefits. Please keep me posted on what happens with your doctor.Molly


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

MollyB said:


> If you cry, so be it. It is not the worst thing that can happen. Many of us feel defeated when we can't control our body. It's embarrassing, and it's frustrating.


Molly, this is so perfectly said and expresses exactly how I felt when I reached my own rockbottom. The thing to not overlook is that while this can absolutely destroy whatever is left of your confidence, _it may be organic_ as well as a physical reaction to our emotions. Tears, frustration, embarassment, unable to work with any effectiveness, rage. All of the above; and yet, once I began to supplement, it all went away. I have not had any bowel based anxiety in 10 years, and I had plenty before. Once I was able to return, effectively, to the workforce, once I was back to being able to get through an entire day without falling asleep at 2 PM, while I was supposed to be working, there was no more bowel based depression. And once I was able to return to a normal diet without fearing the D, life was again good.Mark


----------



## RockBottom (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for replying. I am so glad this website exists, it is a great place to come for help. shyanna: I've tried some herbal stuff and use Rescue Remedy but just never feel it helps with getting rid of my anxious feelings. Is is something you have to take every day regularly to notice a difference? Molly (and Mark): Actually my doctor had me on an anti-depressant for awhile but it was in such an extremely low-dose, way below what it would be prescribed for depression. She took me off of it because I was not noticing a difference and it was messing with my sleep schedule and my mood. I know crying would not be the worst thing to happen but it is hard to have a breakdown in front of others. But perhaps that is something my doctor needs to see. I will send my doctor a message this week and bring this up and see how it turns out.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Please keep me posted on your progress, Rock. I'm in your corner!Molly


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

S


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

M


----------

